# Maybe an old ketchup bottle.



## Sc0rpi0nHunter (Apr 18, 2020)

I think this is a older hunts ketchup bottle. Could anyone confirm this and let me know if it’s worth anything?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 18, 2020)

it's worth maybe zero, nada, nothing. You could possibly get $1.00 if lucky. Sorry for the bad news. Just my opinion, others may vary.


----------



## TrashPanda (Apr 18, 2020)

Can I add my cobalt blue bottle I just found?


----------



## Sc0rpi0nHunter (Apr 18, 2020)

How old do you think the ketchup bottle is?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 18, 2020)

1950's-60's probably. just a guestimate. others may vary.


----------



## Sc0rpi0nHunter (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Timberwolf70 (Apr 19, 2020)

Sc0rpi0nHunter said:


> I think this is a older hunts ketchup bottle. Could anyone confirm this and let me know if it’s worth anything?


I found one of those the other day... pretty sure it's a Heinz 57 ketchup bottle from the early 50s... the neck rib section went from rounded to pointed on the bottom


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 19, 2020)

Heinz boasted 57 varieties which really did not mean anything. There are alot of theories as to why 57 was chosen but no one knows for sure. The company now has over 5,700 varieties worldwide. The number 57 wasn't even embossed on their bottles until 1969.  The only year 57 was embossed eight times around the bottle. In 1970 57 was reduced to 4 times.

 
this is a 1970 heinz.


----------



## Sc0rpi0nHunter (Apr 19, 2020)

I can’t find this variety with the grooves just below the top.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

The catchup bottles i see usually have panels on the bottom. Maybe a type of hot sauce bottle. Just a thought.


----------

